
Amazon silently ends controversial pricing agreements with sellers - commoner
https://www.theverge.com/2019/3/11/18260700/amazon-anti-competitive-pricing-agreements-3rd-party-sellers-end
======
ilamont
This is a big deal, but there is a lot more to be done.

As a publisher, I would like to know when similar restrictions will be lifted
on publishing companies that aren't allowed to sell ebooks for less than the
advertised price on Amazon.

